# Domain in IP umwandeln!



## foxx21 (16. Januar 2002)

hy leutz wie funktioniert das wenn ich von einer domain die ip haben will ?

thx


----------



## Shiivva (16. Januar 2002)

die einfachste Methode:

gib in deiner dosbox ping domain.de ein und schau, welche Ip "antwortet".
Beispiel:
ping heise.de oder so.


----------



## Mandrake (9. April 2002)

genau, nur der vorredner war schneller als ich, trotzdem hab ich noch was, neotrace, ka wos des gibst, einfach ma bei google suchen


----------



## Flex (9. April 2002)

Ein Trace ist aber für was ganz anderes gut


----------



## Scalé (10. April 2002)

gibt noch die möglichkeit in der dosbox:

nslookup http://www.domain.endung

also z.B.

nslookup http://www.heise.de

Ausgabe:

_// Dein rechner/Server/Firewall_

Server:  janus.batz-fits.de
Address:  62.159.187.123

_// gesuchter server_

Nicht autorisierte Antwort:
Name:    http://www.heise.de
Address:  193.99.144.71


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

es gibt viele Möglichkeiten...

die 
ping heise.de is schnell und reicht sofern du nicht vor hast den server zu hacken!


----------



## Scalé (10. April 2002)

is gut =)
er wollte möglichkeiten wissen,
er bekommt sie.

nslookup is au schnell...
na egal no ot


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

sicher is nslookup auch schnell!
aber im prinzip is sovieso egal was er benutzt solang das richtige dabei rauskommt!

_
[edited by Scalé]
genau das meinte ich 
[/edited]
_


----------



## Mandrake (10. April 2002)

wie siehtn des ganze unter win2k aus (prof. version)??


----------



## C.Bird (10. April 2002)

genau gleich!


----------



## Mandrake (11. April 2002)

kann ich doch net wisse, für den kram benutz ich eigentlich nur tools, wenn überhaupt


----------



## C.Bird (11. April 2002)

lol...dann..


----------

